# نتيجة مسابقة احسن موضوع لكل اسبوووع ( واعلان من هو انشط عضو )



## جيلان (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اعلن الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي عن مسابقة قوية لتحديد افضل موضوع من بين موضوعات الاسبوع​ 
 




يعلن قسم الثقافي مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي...​ 


وقومنا باختيار افضل ثلاث مواضيع بعناية و الذى تم التصويت عليهم من قِبل الاعضاء من هنااااا​ 
وبناءاً على ذلك يتم اختيار الموضوع الفائز وفاز هذا الاسبوع موضوع (مثلث برموده ... اسرار واكتشافات..!! )


ب 29 صوت



​ للاخت المباركة ( العضوة النشيطة ) : *++ كاترين ++*​ 
الف مبروووووووووووووووك​ 


​
بالطبع ستحصل على التقييم وتثبيت الموضوع الفائز لمدة معينة (حتى اعلان نتيجة المسابقة القادمة ) هذا مع التصميم الذى تختاره  ( اى شكل او صورة معينة ان كانت رمزية او توقيع اخبرينا بها وعلينا التنفيذ )

حبيبتى نتمنى لكى دواام التوفيييق​ 



والان حان موعد اعلان انشط عضو لهذا الاسبوع
​ 
و هى اختيار اكثر الاعضاء نشاطاً فى المواضيع والردود​ 
والكثير من الاعضاء كان لهم مواضيع رائعة ونشاط كبير لكن سنختار عضو واحد
هو الفائز بجائزة الانشط هذا الاسبوع​ 
وهو


العضو​ 

الاستاذ : *النهيسى*
​ 

ايضاً ستحصل على تصميم تختاره بنفسك​ 
الف مبروووووووووووك استاذ النهيسى , نشكرك على نشاطك الجميل
والمسيح يبارك خدمتك الرائعة ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه .
​ 



*كليموووووووووووووووو ...   جيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*
​ 

*انتظروا التصميمات المُختارة



تصميم الاخ  النهيسى







=======================


وتصميم الاخت كاترين















*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مبروووووووووك

كاترين - استاذ نهيسى

وعقبال كل مرة​


----------



## govany shenoda (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف مبروووووووووك
كاترين ياقمر - استاذ نهيسى
وعقبال كل مرة​


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبرووووووووووووك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة 

سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروووووووووووووك
حبيبتى كاترين 
واستاذنا النهيسى 
ربنا معاكم 
​


----------



## mero_engel (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مبروووووك استاذ نهيسي
مبرووك لكاترين
ويارب علي طول


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروووووووووووك كاترين
واخي نهيسي


----------



## happy angel (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*الف الف مبروووووووووك كاترين 
الف الف مبروووووووووك اخى العزيز النهيسى
وعقبال كل مرة*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبروك للأخت الغاليه كاترين
شكرا للأحباء  
كليمو ... جيلان
وشكرا لكل غالى قام بالتهنئه
ربنا يبارك الجميع آمين
*​


----------



## red_pansy (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهوووود جميييييل للكللللللل

والف مبروووك للفايزيييييين 

ويارب دايما فى تفووق وتقدم ​


----------



## الياس السرياني (13 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف مبروك أحبابي بالرب

أختي كاترين 

أخي الحبيب النهيسي

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم...


----------



## النهيسى (13 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## marmora jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلام ونعمة*​ 
*اخي كليمو واختي جيلان*​ 
*مشكورين جدا لتعبكم وخدمتكم الرائعة*​ 
*سلام المسيح معكم دوما*​ 
*ودام تميزكم ...*​ 
*،،*​ 

*استاذي النهيسي*​ 
*الف مليوووون مبروك لك*​ 
*وربنا يبارك خدمتك..*​ 
*تحياتي لك*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*وشكرا للاعضاء الغاليين:*



*tasoni queena*

*الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر*
*وعقبال متفوزي برضه *
*تحياتي ليكي ...*

*،،*

*govany shenoda*

*شكرا ليكي اختي الغالية*
*والله يبارك فيكي يا رب*

*،،*

*Rosetta* 

*الله يبارك فيكي اختي*
*سلام المسيح معك*

،،

*+Bent El3dra+*

*شكرا ليكي حبيبتي*
*وربنا يبارك فيكي*
*دمت بود*

*،،*


*mero_engel*

*الله يبارك فيكي اختي*
*شكرا ليكي*

*،،*

*مارتينا فوفو*

*الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر*
*دمت بود ..*



:16_14_21:
​


----------



## فادي البغدادي (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف مبروووووووووك  :ura1:

:36_3_11:

*أخت كاترين - أخونا النهيسى*  :999:

*نتمنى لكم دوام الصحة و العافية و العطاء المتواصل*​:16_4_8:     :16_4_8:     :16_4_8:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مبروك مبروك 
لكاترين
و النهيسى


----------



## جارجيوس (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبرررررررررروك يا كاترين و يا النهيسي​


----------



## اليعازر (14 نوفمبر 2010)

أ*لف مبروك أخت كاترين 

ألف مبروك أستاذنا النهيسى​*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبروك للجميع...*

*الرب يبارككم...*


----------



## Nemo (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف مبروك يا كاتى وأستاذنا وعقبال كل مررة يارب
ميرسى لمجهودكم جيلان وكليمو وتعبكم ربنا يبارككم


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مبروووووووووك كاترين 
مبروك استاذ النهيسى ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*ألف مبروووووووك كاترين ألف مبرووووووووك أستاذ النهيسى وعقبال كل مرة
وشكراااااا لكليمو وجيلان لهذا النشاط المستمر

الرب يبارك تعبكم ومحبتكم جميعا

​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف مبروك ليك يا كاترين

ومبروك ليك اخى نهيسى 

​


----------



## tamav maria (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*الف مبروك كاترين*​ 
*الف مبروك استاذنا النهيسي*
​


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووك لحبيبتي كاتي

واستاذ النهيسي

ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتكم الجميلة


----------



## بنت فبساوية (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*ألف مبروك كاترين ألف مبروك أستاذ النهيسى ويارب دايما فايزين    سلام المسيح معكم ومعنا*


----------



## zezza (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك كاترين _ و استاذ نهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم و خدمتكم 
*​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف مبرووووووك وعقبال كل مرة
مبرووووك كاتى ومبرووووك استاذى النهيسى 
الف الف مبرووووك ليكم دائما بالتوفيق 

مشكورين كتيررر كليموووو وجيلان 
على تعبكم ومجهودكم الجميل 
الرب يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة 
الرب ييارك مجهودتكم


----------



## Sibelle (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروك للفائزين
كاترين
و
النهيسي

وشكرا للآدارة على اللفتة الحلوة​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروك اختى  كاترين

والف مبروك ليك اخى نهيسى ​


----------



## jesus.my.life (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروك كاترين - استاذ نهيسى

وعقبالى المرة الجاية:d​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبروووووووووووووك لكاترين واستاذي*
*وحظ سعيد لباقي الاعضاء*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبروك استاذه كاترين

مبروك الأستاذ النهيسي

​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبروك كاترين ومبروك لاستاذنا النهيسى*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروك اخت  كا ترين والف مبروك اخ  النهيسى
وبالموفقية والنجاح يا رب 



​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*ألف مبروك لاستاذي العزيز
هو نشيط في كل الاقسام مش الثقافي فقط

الف مبرووك يابت يا كاتي
اكيد تستاهلي
نشاطك كبير وجميل جدا​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*happy angel*​ 
*شكرا ليكي اختي*
*الرب يبارك فيكي*​ 

*،،*​ 

*النهيسى*​ 

*شكرا لك استاذي*
*ومبروووك لك*​ 

*،،*​ 

*red_pansy*​ 

*الله يبارك فيكي*
*وليكي نشالله*​ 

*،،*​ 

*الياس السرياني*​ 

*الله يبارك فيك اخي العزيز*
*شكرا لك*​ 


*،،*​ 

*+SwEetY KoKeY+*​ 


*شكرا يا كوكي يا قمر*
*الرب يبارك فيكي*​ 

*،،*​ 

*marmora jesus*​ 

*شكرا ليكي*
*نورتي اختي*​ 


*،،*​ 

فادي البغدادي​ 

الله يبارك فيك يا فادي
مشكوووور​ 

،،​ 


*+إيرينى+*​ 


*الله يبارك فيكي *
*اختي العزيزة*​ 

،،​ 

*جارجيوس*​ 

*شكرا لك جارجيوس*
*الرب يبارك فيك*​ 

*،،*​ 
اليعازر​ 

الله يبارك فيك اخي​ 
شكرا​ 
،،​ 


:16_14_21:​


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2010)

تصميم الاخت كاترين




​


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2010)

تصميم الاخ النهيسى





​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروك كاترين
الف مبروك استاذي النهيسي
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم



​


----------



## dodo jojo (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
كاترين
نهيسي
ربنا يبارككم*


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر لكل اللذين 
حضروا للتهاني
وهنوا 
وللذين لم يهنوا..
الرب يبارك الجميع


----------



## qwyui (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مليون مبروك لاختى العزيزة كاتى


----------



## petit chat (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف مبروك 
بجد تستهلوها الف مبروك مرة تانية 

الرب يفرح قلوبكم وفى نجاح مستمر​


----------



## الروح النارى (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*تهانى القلبية للفائزين*

*النهيسى*
*كاترين*

*



*
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مبروك للأخت كاترين
و للأستاذ النهيسى


----------



## qwyui (26 ديسمبر 2010)

رائع ومبروك كاتى متمنين لكى دوام التفوق


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*ألف مبروك كاترين
ألف مبروك الأستاذ النهيسى
الرب يبارك خدمتكم
والشكر لكليمو وجيلان
وتمنياتى للجميع بالفوز فى المرات القادمة
وكل سنة والجميع بخير​*


----------

